# The Silly Season / Gooseberry Season / Cucumber Season is there again!



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

As soon as television programs like *The Eurovision Song Festival Contest *are trying to attract people to watch their flatscreen again for a whole evening I get the feeling that the Silly Season has started again. Newspapers start to fill their main pages with _faits divers_, small news items, because the newsmakers know the the majority of people have their heads filled only with getting to sunny beaches, palm trees & pina colada. In Holland we call the off-season "cucumber season". I will start with a nice cucumber and invite all of you to add your :lol:

"The Czech Railways are intending to buy passenger coaches from the Austrian Railways *that are thirty years old*. With this they expect to raise the quality of their own."


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

We know the Silly Season has started in Britain when the Dartmoor Puma appears in the papers. Occasionally a sighting is made and a grainy photograph is printed. These pictures invariably look like domestic cats.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

The Dartmoor Puma ate my hamster!

Pity the Sport went out of business.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Argus said:


> The Dartmoor Puma ate my hamster!
> 
> Pity the Sport went out of business.


Oh yes I miss the Sunday Sport's headlines. In my day it was a London bus on the moon.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Exploding watermelons in China:

*http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/17/exploding-watermelons-chinese-farming*


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Parahamster*

Yesterday a hamster came down hanging on a mini-parachute in the Dutch town Hengelo. Playing children were witnessing it. Police are investigating the matter.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

the silly season starts when england think they can win a football match. nothings funnier than watching the england team get beaten by america, japan or uzbekistan.

i don't usually watch football but the world cup is hilarious.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Santa Croce in Gerusalemme (Rome) closed by the Pope*

This pilgrimage monastery in Rome was closed because of the allegedly much too frivolous life-style of the monks living there. They had Madonna during one of their mundane parties dancing with a crucifix. The Monastery shop sold very expensive vegetables of which they claimed that they were grown inside the compound. Actually the monks bought them in a nearby grocery shop.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*'Allah' toiletpaper taken out of the supermarket Carrefour*

In France and Belgium the supermarketchain _Carrefour_ has withdrawn toiletpaper from its racks that has zodiac-signs printed on them.









Virgo is looking like Allah upside down
Capricorn is looking like Mohammed mirrored and upside down


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Today the FIFA (soccer organisation) has asked Placido Domingo to help them. Opera gives us a kick!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Leicester city council admits that it has no procedures in place for a zombie invasion:

*http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...d-over-zombie-invasion-plans-by-resident.html*


----------

